
Public folders becoming private on March 15 for Dropbox Basic users - artsandsci
I got the announcement via email and couldn&#x27;t find it online. Note: you already can&#x27;t render HTML from your public folder. And you may not even have a public folder if you weren&#x27;t grandfathered in.<p>From the email: 
We’re always looking to improve the Dropbox sharing experience. The Public folder was the first sharing method we introduced, and since then, we’ve built even better ways for you to share securely and work together with your team.<p>As a result, we’ll soon be ending support for the Public folder. Dropbox Basic users will be able to use the Public folder until March 15, 2017. After that date the files in your Public folder will become private, and links to these files will be deactivated. Your files will remain safe in Dropbox.<p>If you’d like to keep sharing files in your Public folder, you can create new shared links. Just make sure to send the new URLs to your collaborators.<p>In addition to shared links, we have a number of sharing options designed to make collaboration easier and give you more control. To learn more, visit our Help Center.<p>The Dropbox team
======
ljoshua
Bummer! That'll throw a wrench in many the way many people I know use to share
folders of files.

Always a letdown when a company decides it has to make money. ;)

~~~
bigiain
Indeed - this is going to break a bunch of images in posts I've made to some
forums I'm on that don't locally host images.

Dropbox don't seem to be proposing any way to make existing public urls remain
public.

Not exactly unexpected I guess - when you put trust in a company continuing to
do something for ever, you'll usually be disappointed.

But being disappointed is the time you revisit your decision about whether to
keep paying for Pro plans for a service that no longer does one of the things
that's important to you.

------
glensc
"thanks" to the "feature" my simple screenshot sharing tool will stop working

[https://github.com/glensc/dropbox-watch](https://github.com/glensc/dropbox-
watch)

i.e now to achive the same goal need to mess with apis, etc

